# Wer hat Lust auf ne Runde Planetside 2?



## Chaosfiregs (10. Februar 2013)

Hallo liebe Mitforer,
Ich wollte mal fragen wer von euch alles Planetside 2 spielt und ob es euch gefallen hat, was Sony eurer Meinung nach besser machen könnte usw...
Außerdem wollte ich euch fragen ob jemand auf dem Server Lithcorp als Terraner spielt, wenn ja bitte meldet euch bei mir mit pn oder direkt hier im Theard


----------



## Sunjy (10. Februar 2013)

Hey ho 

Also ich finde das Game sehr nice. Müsste es mir nur auf meinem Neuen System installieren dann können wir gern ein baar runden zocken.


Gruß sunjy


----------



## Chaosfiregs (10. Februar 2013)

wie soll den dein neues system aussehen?


----------



## cann0nf0dder (11. Februar 2013)

ich spiel regelmässig, allerdings auf dem eu server woodman, terran republik, der einzige eu server (und einer von 2 servern weltweit) die beim ingame ultimate empire showdown für die terran republik siegreich waren 


bisher gefällt es mir sehr gut, nachdem ich gestern endlich fliegen gelernt habe wirds auch langsam was


----------

